# I Think I'm Giving Up On My EMS Goals ( Kern County )



## SocraticMethod (Oct 23, 2015)

Succinctly, I'm a new emt as of early 2015. I live in Kern County, our dominant provider is HALL. I interviewed twice there, and didn't get hired. Furthermore, I've interviewed in surrounding counties, but no one wants to take a commuter for 12 hour shifts. It's amazing that Hall hires plenty of people who never plan to remain in EMS, let alone pursue licensure as a Paramedic. I just don't get it. Considering my objective features, 3 years into my BS in chemistry, articulate, fit, and inherently communicative, confident I just don't understand. I also have plenty of work experience. EMT positions are entry level, the practical skills and knowledge can be imparted on a teenager, and yet despite recommendations and assurances from EMS instructors, even my BLS teacher aggressively encouraged me to re apply. Either they have it as a matter of policy that they can't discuss, provide feedback post interview or they just don't care, because I'm at a loss. I'm sorry, but I need to decompress and vent a little. I even took almost a year off of school to maintain an open schedule beieving gettimg hired to be a sure thing. It's ridiculous that I have to abandon these modest goals, I wanted to enter into EMS because I strongly desire to. I have the grades to enter into post grad programs, or could even breeze my way through nursing school ( my friend makes 35 hr as a staff nurse with null experience, 3 times that of a Paramedic here ), or I can enter into the mundane realm of analysis and make 20 hourly doing that even though it would crush my soul. I just resent that I can't even bother to receive any insights from HR despite my formal, and polite requests. Alternatively, there's Delano Ambulance, the guys there are awesome, but they only run a few ambulances and getting hired seems improbable. I'm pretty bummed, I think I just have to accept and move on. Thanks for reading if you made it this far.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 23, 2015)

Or you can move somewhere else...


----------



## SocraticMethod (Oct 23, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Or you can move somewhere else...



Relocating isn't really an option at this point. And frankly, I shouldn't have to. The community I want to serve is right here, my home town. It would be utterly ridiculous for me to leave school, friends, family for an EMT wage elsewhere. I will likely still re apply in the future, its just incessantly confounding that I couldn't be accommodated despite being an ideal hire. I took to this subject matter, field passionately. What troubles me even more is that I have friends that currently work for, or had worked for Hall who were never career minded and just used the job as a stepping stone to better, more lucrative, endeavors. Basically offering the bare minimum in terms of effort. On well, its just difficult to remain positive all things considered. I might consider LA but I've heard protocols there suck, and if the experience provided isn't meaningful then its a waste of time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 23, 2015)

Just reading your reply makes me understand why you probably weren't hired. 

But, good luck in the future. I'm sure they'll eventually make that "ideal hire". 

Smh. Entitlement has become a disease.


----------



## SocraticMethod (Oct 23, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Just reading your reply makes me understand why you probably weren't hired.
> 
> But, good luck in the future. I'm sure they'll eventually make that "ideal hire".
> 
> Smh. Entitlement has become a disease.


That statement is completely ill reasoned and impolite. I'm clearly decompressing, and the fact of that matter is you don't know anything about me personally, my general demeanor, level of self awareness etc... Do you honestly think I went into any of those interviews with an attitude, without humility, lacking decorum ? If you had any sense, you would accept that a relocation is unreasonable. I would thank you for your sarcastic regards... I was hoping someone could relate, or at least provide some encouragement, reassurance. In light of my options, I want to be a Paramedic. I think about it, dream about, I get excited seeing rigs running code even after all this let down. Anyway. Edit- you wouldn't happen to be German would you? The DE I mean


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Oct 23, 2015)

You know Liberty runs 7-8 trucks out of 4 stations in the county, right? Have you tried applying? I believe there are at least part time EMT positions open and that's where they'll hire FT from.
Tulare county has several providers, most work 24s and 48s, and they hire frequently.
Also, don't get all snarky at DE, he tends to be pretty spot on. I relocated for work. He relocated for work. Numerous friends of mine in the field relocated for work. So no, it's not unreasonable.


----------



## SocraticMethod (Oct 23, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> You know Liberty runs 7-8 trucks out of 4 stations in the county, right? Have you tried applying? I believe there are at least part time EMT positions open and that's where they'll hire FT from.
> Tulare county has several providers, most work 24s and 48s, and they hire frequently.
> Also, don't get all snarky at DE, he tends to be pretty spot on. I relocated for work. He relocated for work. Numerous friends of mine in the field relocated for work. So no, it's not unreasonable.



As I understood it HALL has absorbed all other services absent Delano. As for relocating, considering the objective costs and measuring them gainst the benefits of employment, I'm left with almost nothing but costs. I'm applying in Tulare, I don't mind these commutes but they view it as somewhat of a risk and can source locally easily enough, especially for EMTs. Thanks for the reply though


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 23, 2015)

Yeah when pretty much the only game in town (yes there are a couple others as pointed out above) has turned you down twice in a row, then relocating is no longer unreasonable, in fact quite the opposite if you're this bound and determined to do this line of work. Hall is under no obligation whatsoever to hire you, period. Perhaps you'll have better luck with Liberty or Delano. C'est la vie.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 23, 2015)

SocraticMethod said:


> As I understood it HALL has absorbed all other services absent Delano.


Well according to this: http://www.co.kern.ca.us/ems/eoa.asp Kern Co has 11 EOA's, Delano has 1, and Liberty has 2, with Hall having the rest.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Oct 23, 2015)

SocraticMethod said:


> As I understood it HALL has absorbed all other services absent Delano.



As you understood it, you were wrong. Perhaps your problem is not taking valid and helpful advice when it is presented to you.



Jim37F said:


> Well according to this: http://www.co.kern.ca.us/ems/eoa.asp Kern Co has 11 EOA's, Delano has 1, and Liberty has 2, with Hall having the rest.


He probably doesn't have access to google... Or advice from current employees.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 23, 2015)

SocraticMethod said:


> Relocating isn't really an option at this point. And frankly, I shouldn't have to. The community I want to serve is right here, my home town. It would be utterly ridiculous for me to leave school, friends, family for an EMT wage elsewhere. I will likely still re apply in the future, its just incessantly confounding that I couldn't be accommodated despite being an ideal hire. I took to this subject matter, field passionately. What troubles me even more is that I have friends that currently work for, or had worked for Hall who were never career minded and just used the job as a stepping stone to better, more lucrative, endeavors. Basically offering the bare minimum in terms of effort. On well, its just difficult to remain positive all things considered. I might consider LA but I've heard protocols there suck, and if the experience provided isn't meaningful then its a waste of time.


Why shouldn't you have to? There are many people that relocated for their ideal EMS job. 

But really, getting hired at a reasonably large ambulance company as an EMT is not that difficult. Step one is figuring out what they think an ideal hire is, as it is clear that whatever your impression of that is not correct.


----------



## SocraticMethod (Oct 23, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah when pretty much the only game in town (yes there are a couple others as pointed out above) has turned you down twice in a row, then relocating is no longer unreasonable, in fact quite the opposite if you're this bound and determined to do this line of work. Hall is under no obligation whatsoever to hire you, period. Perhaps you'll have better luck with Liberty or Delano. C'est la vie.



A thoughtful reply, thank you. Obviously I understand, firmly, that I'm not entitled to a position with them. I somewhat resent the lack of feedback, other companies have at least been clear ( we'll take you if you get a new zip ) but good lord the fuel costs alone would ruin me although transferring to another state university wouldn't be too troublesome. I was able to infer the likely reason for not being hired initially, I was already wait listed for another program ( I applied simultaneously ) and didn't have an open schedule. I suspect my issue wasn't the interview at all, but likely my driving record ( 6 years removed from any incident, but its pretty exhaustive otherwise though mostly attributable to non moving violations ). I really don't understand why HALL doesn't interview similar to say, American. You're interviewed by actual Paramedics, against a panel, and they seem to have more competency checks ( although EMT foundations are pretty basic ). Anyway, despite my venting I will likely continue to search for employment in EMS.


----------



## SocraticMethod (Oct 23, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Why shouldn't you have to? There are many people that relocated for their ideal EMS job.
> 
> But really, getting hired at a reasonably large ambulance company as an EMT is not that difficult. Step one is figuring out what they think an ideal hire is, as it is clear that whatever your impression of that is not correct.



Career minded, presentable, coherent and communicative, work experience, lift 70 pounds etc...  They're pretty transparent. The next time I interview there I'm just going to premeditate all of the behavioral assessment answers. Again, it isn't clear what the dissuading factor was, but I will leave nothing to chance.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Oct 23, 2015)

SocraticMethod said:


> Again, it isn't clear what the dissuading factor was, but I will leave nothing to chance.



Umm, I found your dissuading factor. 



SocraticMethod said:


> I was able to infer the likely reason for not being hired initially, I was already wait listed for another program ( I applied simultaneously ) and didn't have an open schedule. I suspect my issue wasn't the interview at all, but likely my driving record ( 6 years removed from any incident, but its pretty exhaustive otherwise though mostly attributable to non moving violations ).



Unless you're being offered part time employment, which Hall does not, no one wants to deal with an EMT who cannot commit their time to the company. Your priority is clearly with your other time commitments, and not with your future employer. There's plenty of EMTs available who want to do the job, are qualified, and have an open schedule.


----------



## SocraticMethod (Oct 23, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Umm, I found your dissuading factor.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're being offered part time employment, which Hall does not, no one wants to deal with an EMT who cannot commit their time to the company. Your priority is clearly with your other time commitments, and not with your future employer. There's plenty of EMTs available who want to do the job, are qualified, and have an open schedule.



Jesus some of you guys are rude. I said my FIRST interview, pre certification. I applied to the academy, and was also registered for a program through a local college. I was forthcoming about this during the interview. You dont need to reiterate something I already understand, or did you miss the point where I mentioned freeing up my schedule post cert?Furthermore, you've decided no such factor. In fact, lets appeal to formal logic. Please, plainly assert your conclusion and substantiate it. Let's determine what does, or does not follow necessarily. You're being presumptive, but I thank you for your reply regardless.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 23, 2015)

SocraticMethod said:


> but good lord the fuel costs alone would ruin me



Fuel costs to drive from Kern Co to Tulare Co are going to ruin you? From what I've read it sounds like you live in the Bakersfield area. I worked in Tulare Co last year and commuted from the Coachella Valley (299 miles). If thats what you're doing then yes fuel costs would kill you. It takes all of a hour to get from Bakersfield to Porterville and a hour and a half from Bakersfield to Visalia if you're woking 24's and 48's how is fuel going to kill you? 

From what I've seen you should look in other states, if you're not willing to branch out to other places then best of luck applying and reapplying to Hall. Also just some friendly advice, you have this self entitlement persona in your typing that I would consider ditching real quick on here. No one owes you anything and Hall doesn't need to hire you. Like others have stated Tulare, Fresno, San Luis Obispo, and Monterey counties are relatively close to Kern, I'd give those a look at.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 24, 2015)

Listen/read the comments given.  You can always apply for amr in AV.  But you do type like you have something owed to you.  Like they are required to hire you.  There is a mcdonalds in every town.  It doesn't mean that the guy who has a passion for burgers and long time residency in that town is some what a guarantee of a job at that establishment.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2015)

SocraticMethod said:


> Career minded, presentable, coherent and communicative, work experience, lift 70 pounds etc...  They're pretty transparent. The next time I interview there I'm just going to premeditate all of the behavioral assessment answers. Again, it isn't clear what the dissuading factor was, but I will leave nothing to chance.


Clearly it is not transparent or you would be employed. It does not matter if that's what you think you are. If you cannot convey that, you don't get a job.


----------



## Gurby (Oct 24, 2015)

OP, I'd be curious to know:
1) What do you think about the people who have posted in this thread?
2) What do you think they think about you?
3) Why do you suppose I would ask these questions?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 24, 2015)

An EMT cert verifies that you have the knowledge base to do the job, the rest is interpersonal and determining if you are a good "fit". Most people try to rationalize their own value based on what they know (or think they know) rather than how likable they come across. 
The position of an EMT is mostly interpersonal skills and an ability to drive smoothly with some need for basic clinical understanding. As a paramedic, I would rather have an EMT with basic competency but a great attitude and the ability to follow my lead than the top student from class who will invariably want to debate tx decisions at inappropriate times. 
I have gone back and read several of your past postings and (take it as constructive criticism) you come across as a know-it-all despite having a relatively rocky start in this field. Your choice of words are not appropriate for patient care and you readily debate those who try and offer you advice... And "that guy" is just a pain in the *** to work with.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 24, 2015)

Honestly OP, if you've been shot down at your 'dream job' it might be time to relocate, go to medic school, or find another field. Or 1&2 at the same time. I have moved cross country for a better opportunity, as have many of us. This last move, though, was mainly because I was bored where I was and wanted a change.


----------



## mgr22 (Oct 24, 2015)

To the OP, if you're just looking to vent, no problem. If you're looking for advice, don't be so quick to rule out DEmedic's remarks. Okay, so maybe he doesn't get any points for community relations  but I was thinking "entitlement" just before I read that from him. I urge you to consider the possibility that others see you differently than you see yourself, and that if your tone during an interview is similar to the one we're reading here, you might be at least partly responsible for the lack of job offers so far. To be more specific, if I were hiring, and you were a candidate, and I read your posts here, I'd be thinking you'd probably be too high-maintenance and inflexible to merit further consideration. I might be wrong about all of that, but those would be my impressions.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 24, 2015)

I love the "its my dream job, I live and breathe it...blah blah blah" but the moment you suggest moving to achieve that goal, everything goes out window! LOL

Lets see...I started in SC and didnt see a future, hated the protocols and the wages so what did I do...I moved to FL.
I love FL, the wages and protocols were way better but then I wanted to fly. I lived and breathed it. What did I do?
I moved to Alaska so I could fly!! LOL

Then I wanted adventure, even more opportunity and more money...what did I do? I went overseas!!
Of course then I crossed into business ownership, but the point is...how bad do you really want it?

Its all bullshyte until you take action, talk is talk.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 24, 2015)

Guys, don't you get it!? He's the best. At life. Jeeze. Cut the dude some slack, he deserves to be working wherever he wants. He's the man! He's even shown a sliver or humility, which demonstrates his all around cognitive and emotional superiority... That was tough, he deserves more for that too! He's clearly above average intelligence, given his screen name... Come on! You bunch of dumb ****s... He's so smart. He knows what he deserves.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Oct 24, 2015)

Aren't you the guy that failed NREMT on the first go around? Maybe you aren't the ideal candidate you think you are.

Also, if you get to the interview, especially a second interview, it means you are qualified. The whole point of the interview is to answer the question "do I want to work with this person". I agree that you come across as arrogant and entitled by your posts here. I would not be looking forward to spending 12 hours in a small van with you.

And, if you want to be an EMT/medic that bad, then move. Most of us have. I moved from one coast to the other and back again to get where I am at today.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Oct 24, 2015)

This post will seem "rude" to the OP, but it has to be said. I have worked for multiple companies in Central California. Besides Hall, there is only 1 company up here who works 12 hour shifts as a rule and they do want people who live in the general area. However, for all the other companies, location is of secondary importance. I personally know people from Bakersfield who work for or have worked for Lifestar in Tulare, American in Visalia, AMR in Visalia, Exeter District Ambulance, and Imperial in Porterville. All of these are in the next county north of Kern County. All those companies will hire you on 24 hour shifts even if you live in Bakersfield because the vast majority of their shifts are 24 hour shifts. If you have applied to multiple companies and they have not hired you, it is possible the reason lies within you. The standards up here are not so lofty and high that the job is unattainable. Many 18 year olds fresh out of high school get hired right after they get their EMT card. In my experience, there are two reasons that people do not get hired. This applies to MOST people who can not get hired in EMS. Keep in mind I am a paramedic supervisor and paramedic preceptor who regularly does interviews, so I do have experience in this area.

1. The HR people may possibly see you as the person who is not going to be totally committed to the job. They may see you as someone who considers their job secondary to other commitments in their life. If EMS can not be your first commitment, that is OK. It is your life and you prioritize things as you see fit. However, nobody is entitled to an EMS job and HR will hire the person most committed to their organization. It is a pure business decision and not meant personally against you or anyone else. Business decisions hurt people's feelings at times, but they need to be made. However, when you look at it, can you blame them? If you were in their shoes would you want someone who has multiple other commitments, or someone who is completely open to any and every shift. School and other commitments take away from your availability. The fact you are studying chemistry or anything else does not enhance the company in the minds of HR. You can argue that people who have degrees are more well rounded, but that is not the way the EMS industry sees things in general, especially in your specific region. Given the choice of you, who will be limited in when you are available, or some other person with less education but more availability, who do you think they will hire? They are going to hire the person who is available 24/7/365 even if he has less education because he is available to him. They are going to hire the person they can call at 0700 on their day off who will come in because they need them too and not the person who has class so they can not come in. The fact you are being a good student means nothing to them because it does not fill shifts. To them an EMT card is an EMT card.

2. The other option is that the HR people do not like your personality. This may sting, but it is a real possibility. Again, this is not meant as a personal attack on you but to provide possible clarity about your situation. If you speak to people the same way you write posts here, and take criticism the same way you take criticism here, then that may be the reason you have not been hired. I do not know your intent when you write, but you universally came across as entitled and arrogant to the people here. It was not just one or two people, but everyone who replied. I fully realize that none of us know you. However, it is very important to realize how you come across to others. The person interviewing you needs to see if your personality will fit in with not only their organizational culture, but also the population they serve. People who call EMS do not need some intellectual talking down to them. They do not need someone arrogant who believes they are better than those they serve. If you come across as someone like that, then of course you will not be hired. You need to be seen as someone who genuinely wants to serve the community and get along with their co workers You have to come across as a committed team player. Again, I do not know you in real life, but you need to look at yourself and ask if you come across as that. Only you know the true answer, but you do need to be honest with yourself either way.

In conclusion, just because you describe yourself as the ideal candidate, does not mean you are. You obviously have the knowledge and intellect to do this job. You also have not been hired despite interviews. Therefore, it is only logical to conclude there is some other reason you have not been hired. Remember, you need to come across as humble but confident in an interview. People who come across as arrogant, entitled, or over confident do not get hired. I have a BA degree from a nationally ranked university (ranked by US News and World Report). That does not make me any more qualified than a paramedic who went to community college only. We both have the same level of certification. What it comes down to is how we interview and our attitude and performance after we get hired. Again, I do not know you, but there has to be a reason you are not being hired. I wish you the best as you pursue your dream, and home you will consider what I said if any of this applies to you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 24, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Aren't you the guy that failed NREMT on the first go around? Maybe you aren't the ideal candidate you think you are.
> 
> Also, if you get to the interview, especially a second interview, it means you are qualified. The whole point of the interview is to answer the question "do I want to work with this person". I agree that you come across as arrogant and entitled by your posts here. I would not be looking forward to spending 12 hours in a small van with you.
> 
> And, if you want to be an EMT/medic that bad, then move. Most of us have. I moved from one coast to the other and back again to get where I am at today.




I just reread this OP's post whining about  failing the NREMT on his first go 'round and how he couldn't understand that happening to a student of his caliber.

http://emtlife.com/threads/nremt-failed-advice.40385/#post-558824

Yeah. D-bag level: expert.

Next.


----------



## squirrel15 (Oct 24, 2015)

So you go into interviews and spew out what you read on the recruitment poster? Maybe they are looking for someone who is a person and can think for themselves. Going in and spouting out everything they want and saying you're perfect and do no wrong and your personality is exactly what's on that poster, they are gonna call BS real quick. If your driving record was that bad, it shows poor judgment whether you want to admit it or not, you're still seen as a liability. Stop blaming others for your own wrong doing. Realize that you aren't showing who you really are in those interviews and they know you aren't showing the real you. But here on this board you are showing the real you and its not pretty and not someone people want stuck with for long shifts in small spaces.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 25, 2015)

Dude... ****...

When I need to decompress after a bad day I always step into the ready room and proceed to tell all of the others like me how great I am, how much more fit I am, and how smarter I am than all of them.

**** them.

I'm the ****.

You know when I'm really feeling like life boned me (cuz I'm soooo cool) I like to do the same thing to strangers, only I do it with a title that expresses self pity.


I'll show them f.......


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 25, 2015)

I await the day when this forum and the leaders allow me to tear into some of these snowflakes... And I mean tear the blank into them to the point they never want to get on a computer again.

I'm not taking about the smart guys here who have legit debates (I love you, man, Remi) ... I mean the guys who are wearing clown shoes two sizes too big.


----------



## Gurby (Oct 25, 2015)

The first thing that popped into my head while reading the OP's posts was, "you aren't hiding your autism well."  But then I thought, that's being unfair to people with autism...

I think OP has some clear personality issues that need to be worked out, and it seems like the OP is unaware of them.  I hope OP will read this thread and do some introspection, and not just storm off angrily because a bunch of internet strangers are being rude and impolite.  I think it wouldn't be a bad idea to bring these issues to a psychiatrist or a psychologist because they are having a major impact on your life, probably in more ways than you realize (not just preventing you from getting an EMS job).


----------



## Ethan (Oct 25, 2015)

I would try leaving your ego at the door and presenting yourself with some humility.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 25, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Just reading your reply makes me understand why you probably weren't hired.
> 
> But, good luck in the future. I'm sure they'll eventually make that "ideal hire".
> 
> Smh. Entitlement has become a disease.


Didn't catch a hint of entitlement in his post. What I did see was confidence and enthusiasm and a belief in self. He never said he was owed anything.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 25, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> As you understood it, you were wrong. Perhaps your problem is not taking valid and helpful advice when it is presented to you.
> 
> 
> He probably doesn't have access to google... Or advice from current employees.


Such snarky comments and undeserved.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 25, 2015)

SocraticMethod said:


> That statement is completely ill reasoned and impolite. I'm clearly decompressing, and the fact of that matter is you don't know anything about me personally, my general demeanor, level of self awareness etc... Do you honestly think I went into any of those interviews with an attitude, without humility, lacking decorum ? If you had any sense, you would accept that a relocation is unreasonable. I would thank you for your sarcastic regards... I was hoping someone could relate, or at least provide some encouragement, reassurance. In light of my options, I want to be a Paramedic. I think about it, dream about, I get excited seeing rigs running code even after all this let down. Anyway. Edit- you wouldn't happen to be German would you? The DE I mean


You will find people in this forum that are condescending, rude, impolite, snarky, etc. Ignore them. You might think about nursing school while you maintain your EMT quals. Unless Paramedic school is an option and is truly what you want to be. You sound pretty smart and confident.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Oct 25, 2015)

@MackTheKnife last time I heard from you weren't you trying to defend EMT's being able to intubate? Snarky comments often deserve snarky responses.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 25, 2015)

MackTheKnife said:


> Didn't catch a hint of entitlement in his post. What I did see was confidence and enthusiasm and a belief in self. He never said he was owed anything.



Read it again. He's brilliant, he could breeze through nursing school and can't understand why an agency won't hire him to work as an EMT.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 25, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> @MackTheKnife last time I heard from you weren't you trying to defend EMT's being able to intubate? Snarky comments often deserve snarky responses.


Not defending, advocating!


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 25, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Read it again. He's brilliant, he could breeze through nursing school and can't understand why an agency won't hire him to work as an EMT.


So he's perhaps over eager, over confident. No where did he say he was owed a job.
I will say he is a bit naive about not being told why not from HR. HR can't talk about the why not, even if they know.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 25, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> @MackTheKnife last time I heard from you weren't you trying to defend EMT's being able to intubate? Snarky comments often deserve snarky responses.








Honestly how I feel right now.lol


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Oct 25, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Honestly how I feel right now.lol


You're welcome... *drops the mic and walks out*


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 25, 2015)

MackTheKnife said:


> So he's perhaps over eager, over confident. No where did he say he was owed a job.
> I will say he is a bit naive about not being told why not from HR. HR can't talk about the why not, even if they know.


He hinted around to it.  He acts like hes some superman.  Born and bred to transport the sick and ailing of Bakersfield.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 25, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> He hinted around to it.  He acts like hes some superman.  Born and bred to transport the sick and ailing of Bakersfield.


Perhaps. It just seems that some here jump like a junkyard dog on a bone at their first opportunity.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 25, 2015)

MackTheKnife said:


> Perhaps. It just seems that some here jump like a junkyard dog on a bone at their first opportunity.


Welcome to ems????? Not everywhere is candy and snow cones.  People in ems eat their young.  If you think its bad here I know nurses 10 times worse.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 25, 2015)

I think most of us give the the new posters benefit of the doubt when they step on their own **** the first time. 

This one however... Not so good.


----------



## Parameduck (Oct 25, 2015)

Most people dont get their first choice in ems. My friends from medic school are scattered around my state. Have you considered working in a hospital?  It will give you a chance to look at nursing and hospitals tend to accommodate schedules more. Look into volunteering at a fire station as well. Most of the basics I work with have volunteer experience and know their stuff well. Finish your degree!  You will be happy you did when it's all said and done.  You can always come back to HALL or Bakersfield but you might find a place you love more. Good luck


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Oct 25, 2015)

MackTheKnife said:


> Didn't catch a hint of entitlement in his post.





SocraticMethod said:


> It's ridiculous that I have to abandon these modest goals, I wanted to enter into EMS because I strongly desire to. I have the grades to enter into post grad programs, or could even breeze my way through nursing school



OP: if your goal is to work at Hall in Kern County, then move somewhere else, get so.E experience, and reapply/move back.


----------



## band aid man (Oct 26, 2015)

I kinda skimmed through this post, honestly pisses me of,  iv tried hard as I could to get a emt job basically anywhere and if I got hired dam straight I'd move or do what I needed to do. (unless it's financially impossible) just take what u get and shut up. I live in tulare county id do anything for a job. You come in here acting like u deserve best job ever shut up and take a bus if u get one. god knows I would.


----------



## Summit (Oct 26, 2015)

OP if you speak in the same style in which you post, that is a huge part of your problem. Your word choice seems too deliberate, officious, and tedious. You might think you are being high-brow, precise and eloquent, but it doesn't come across that way. It makes you sound like a blowhard know-it-all.

I have that problem... but have learned to control it somewhat. You have it far worse than I ever did.


----------



## band aid man (Oct 26, 2015)

By the way if anyone needs a emt that would do anything for a job, anywhere near tulare county I'm your guy. lol i need a job bad I'm close to just buying a van, colored flash light and just driving around going WEEEEOOO WEEEOOOO lol.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 26, 2015)

band aid man said:


> By the way if anyone needs a emt that would do anything for a job, anywhere near tulare county I'm your guy. lol i need a job bad I'm close to just buying a van, colored flash light and just driving around going WEEEEOOO WEEEOOOO lol.


Have you tried all your options?


----------



## band aid man (Oct 26, 2015)

Sadly just got turned down by hall, Applied at lifestar haven't got a call yet, tried to apply at imperial the website was down or something tried 3 or 4 times. And I tried Delano they never called.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 26, 2015)

band aid man said:


> Sadly just got turned down by hall, Applied at lifestar haven't got a call yet, tried to apply at imperial the website was down or something tried 3 or 4 times. And I tried Delano they never called.


Try American


----------



## band aid man (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok I will heard they don't hire much. I had a interview with them before I screwd the pooch on that one il admit lol but that was awhile ago.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 26, 2015)

band aid man said:


> Ok I will heard they don't hire much. I had a interview with them before I screwd the pooch on that one il admit lol but that was awhile ago.


They are hiring like mad.  So is AMR.  If you dont mind the commute AV amr is hiring.  So is Antelope ambulance.


----------



## band aid man (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't know where av or antelope is actually lol.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 26, 2015)

band aid man said:


> I don't know where av or antelope is actually lol.


Its about 2 hours south of you.  If you could get on to a 24 hour car it would make it beneficial to you.  I would most definitely retry American. If your willing to do almost 3 hour drives you can try Ventura county.  Hell, do part time if you have to so you can build experience.  I'm curious how you messed up the interview? Have you had a job before?


----------



## band aid man (Oct 26, 2015)

No haven't had a job yet, and lets just say I messed up on the skills test.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok well heres what you need to do.
1)Practice interview questions with some one or in the mirror.
2)Practice your skills
3)Take practice test


----------



## band aid man (Oct 26, 2015)

Not sure what skills to practice I know they changed some stuff do they do long board still.


----------



## Underoath87 (Oct 26, 2015)

You probably come off as too aspiring and educated for an EMT position with the post-grad talk.  They just want a warm body that will work there diligently for 25 years, not somebody that will get bored in a year and go to grad school.  I'm sure that many of us have had to downplay our career ambitions a bit to get hired (I did).

Also, many companies want to hire EMTs that are already in medic school, so that they can be moved up quickly to a medic position at no cost to the agency once they've proven themselves competent in the field.
Everybody in my EMT hiring class was already a medic or in medic school, so you probably just got edged out by those guys.


----------



## toyskater86 (Oct 30, 2015)

This up here I feel is on point.... The comment above me


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 30, 2015)

toyskater86 said:


> This up here I feel is on point.... The comment above me


There exists a button to express this very sentiment...


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> There exists a button to express this very sentiment...


There's a leg humper button?


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 31, 2015)

Let me see if I have this right: 1) your SoCal, an area so oversaturated with EMS providers that paramedics have trouble finding jobs 2) you are a recent grad, with 0 experience working as an EMT 3) you feel like you deserve a job because you aced your EMT class, but weren't able to pass the NREMT on your first attempt and 4) you think: "Relocating isn't really an option at this point. And frankly, I shouldn't have to. The community I want to serve is right here, my home town. It would be utterly ridiculous for me to leave school, friends, family for an EMT wage elsewhere."  I'm pretty sure I know why you weren't hired, and it had nothing to do with you having to commute for the job.

I got news for your buttercup: 1) no one cares about your commute, as long as you can do the job, and will show up on time for your shift.  I used to cross 2 county lines to get from my house to my job; after I relocated, I had to do the same thing after my first job fell through.  2) people ***** all the time about being unable to find EMS jobs in SoCal, and these are paramedics.... what makes you think you are any different? 3) you are three years into your bachelors, and you stopped.... finish your degree, it shows you can actually complete something, instead of walking out after 75%.  You mentioned you could get into a post grad program, or breeze your way through nursing school..... you should do both of those things, finish your degree and get into post grad, or get into nursing school and actually earn your nursing license.  You'll make more money than you would ever make in EMS, and if after you decide you still want to be in EMS, you will at least you can say you finished what you started.  4) Grow up.  you are brand new to this industry (or any industry really), in an entry level position where there are between 10 and 100 applications for every spot, and you don't think you should have to do anything and everything possible to get a job that you say you want?  You're coming in at the bottom of the food chain, and expecting the world to accommodate your wishes.  If I was a potential employer, that alone with scream "don't let this guy within 50 miles of the company, he will be nothing but headaches."

Best of luck with your search, if you really want to succeed, follow the advice that has been given to others, and move out of SoCal


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 19, 2015)

To the OP... I'm working your said "dream job" at Hall, as it was my "dream job" to land as well. It took me three attempts to even get an interview before getting hired... But guess what, I eventually got hired. I guess what I'm trying to say is don't give up, and also, loose the self entitled attitude... It won't get you very far.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (Nov 20, 2015)

Self entitlement attitude is not gonna get you anywhere unless your name is Harvey. Be honest with yourself is Bakersfeild where you see yourself in 20 years? I would recommend you just give up now and move.


----------

